# Low AMH and IUI?



## Happy Couple (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi, My AMH is 2.75 and I only have one ovary - I know that this does not give me a very good chance of success with IVF but does AMH give any indication of how successful IUI might be? I'm just wondering if I should consider it as obviously it is a lot cheaper than IVF!

Thanks


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Happy Couple,

As far as I understand it, the main issues with low AMH are (1) you may not be able to produce very many mature follicles in response to stimulating drugs and therefore there is a higher risk of an IVF cycle being cancelled, and (2) you may not have too many reproductive years left. However, low AMH doesn't necessarily mean there's anything wrong with the quality of your eggs and egg quality is more important than quantity. You can also do things to try and improve egg quality (there's a section on here somewhere about supplements etc that may be helpful).

There's no reason why IUI couldn't work. I've been on the IUI treatment thread for some time now and I've seen women with low AMH develop 3 good follicles in a stimulated IUI cycle (which is as many as most clinics will allow you to go ahead with) and certainly there are women with low AMH who have got pregnant through IUI. However, the success rate with IUI is only around 10-15% per cycle and every month that you use stimulating drugs for an IUI cycle, you're eating into your egg reserve (and the drugs can also have a negative impact on other things like your womb lining). Personally, if I knew I had low AMH I think I would opt to go straight to IVF or maybe try just one or two cycles of IUI and then have IVF if that didn't work, because the chances of success are much higher for IVF (30-40% per cycle) and I wouldn't want to potentially waste time and eggs (and money!) on IUI. Speak to your clinic, but it may be that you could try an IVF cycle and if you didn't produce enough follicles for IVF you could convert to an IUI cycle so as not to waste the cycle. If you decide to try a stimulated IUI cycle first, I would have a month or two off before attempting IVF to give your ovary a chance to recover to give you the best chance of getting a decent reponse for the IVF. 

I'm not sure where you're based but there are some clinics (like Create in London) that specialise in milder forms of IVF where they aim to get a smaller number of good quality eggs rather than trying for large numbers of eggs as in standard IVF, which I think tends to work better for women with low AMH.

Good luck whatever you decide!


----------



## Hels23 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Happy Couple and Calluna,

I'm in a similar place to Happy Couple where I have been informed my AMH is low(5.63) and was wondering if IUI would be good for me or to just go straight for IVF. Reading lots of stuff about IUI and it sounds like it could do the trick if it increases the number of follicles. My follicle count was 5, cons said this was fine but said normally around 10, so how can this be fine if he said normally woman are an average of 10. I don't understand that. 3 on one side and 2 on the other. So to me this sounds low. Cons just said i'm unexplained infertility as everything seems normal on my results and my transvaginal scan all ok too, DH sperm excellent too. 
See my signature for more info.

I finally have my first proper NHS consultation tomorrow and don't want to be messed about with lots of tests this year. I've had more than enough tests. I just want to start some form of treatment, whether that is Clomid, IUI or IVF. I'm willing to give Clomid a few cycles if allowed or IUI for sure.

I'm sorry I don't have any answers or advice for you Happy Couple as this is all new to me too. Good luck with whatever you decide  fingers crossed for you x

So does any one think IUI would be worth a shot or not? 

Thanks x


----------



## cjlm (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Girls

My AMH is 4 which is very low for my age (30) I have no other problems and partners samples are excelent. My consultant advised 3 rounds of iui before IVF & I questioned this as was it worth wasting my low ovarian reserve for iui when it has a low success rate of 10-15%,  His answer was the statistic is an average & with myself & partner he thinks it would be a good chance of a success so to try it, and why not when I'm waiting 18 months on the NHS for IVF.
So 1st iui procedure was on the 14th, used menepour 75iu & produced 3 follicles, 22mm, 19mm & 20.5mm which I'm told is very good for 1st cycle so I am now in the horrible 2 wk wait.
I am undecided of low AMH and iui, watch this space, I guess, If I had the money I probably would go straight to IVF as the success rate is so much higher....
Well good luck ladies, which ever option you choose & I will update my progress.


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey ladies,

My AMH is low (5.94) when I tested two years ago so probably lower now.
You'll see from my profile that I had three rounds of ICSI due to my DH's very low sperm numbers and then moved onto donor IUI. Just had an unmedicated iui and fell pregnant but sadly just found out that I'd miscarried. So, IUI can work for low AMH.
Oh, and ICSI/IVF/IUI doesnt decrease the number of eggs left. I checked this with my clinic!! So dont worry about that.
If you've conceived  before your odds are more like 20% for IUI, thats what I got told anyway!

Best of luck,
xxx


----------



## anicca79 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Sorry to hijack this post a little but I am expecting the results of my AMH test on Thursday and no-one (GP or clinic but not had proper consultation yet) have explained to me really what it means. I don't know what's high or low or what result would be good or bad. Is there a website or somewhere that explains it?

Thanks and best of luck with your treatment x


----------



## 1981LM (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi ladies,
We have a precious daughter from a second attempt ivf. It is an absolute miracle that she is here due to me having such a low AMH. I believe she is here due to me taking 6 months of dhea prior to our second ivf as egg count doubled. I'm back on the dhea as we would love to give her a sibling. I don't think we want to go through ivf again as I can't justify £4k for a 'maybe' when my chances of success are already reduced due to low amh. Also, I feel absolutely complete as things are with the blessing we have with our daughter so don't feel the desperate way I felt first time roud. Sure, we would be disappointed at a bfn but how can we be upset when we have our little monkey to come home to!! 
What we might try later this year is iui and I wondered if anyone can share success stories on having iui after ivf? And also iui with low amh and any improved iui success stories with dhea?
All our eggs have always fertilised and since I'm still fairly young, I though iui might be a sensible try. In my mind its 4 maybes for the price of 1 when I compare ivf with iui.
Thanks ladies
Laura x


----------



## Astral (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello all...
I dont have any answers to the above, but I thought I would post my support and that seems I have the lowest AMH here! I had IUI nearly 3 years ago when it was 7 and got pg first try with my daughter. I had it retested recently and my AMH has dropped to below 2 and told it was 'undetectable'.
We wanted to try IUI again (self-funded) and my clinic are happy for us to go ahead!

They have put me on 200 iu of Puregon, which sounds a scary amount (was prescribed 75 last time, but only administered 50 each night!). They said I need 200 as my AMH is so low. And I am 42 !
Starting Sunday night. Very apprehensive. They really arent expecting it to work for us, but I didnt feel able to try IVF, so we said we would give it a try....


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi, we are looking at IUI after failed IVF, any one of you had any success?


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi I've had 100% success with IUI and low AMH.  Tested last year with an AMH of 3.1.  I've just had IUI yesterday for a sibling and got 3 follies.  Don't rule it out just yet x


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

Good luck juju ... Gives us all hope :0)) x


----------



## Sexysar34 (Mar 5, 2016)

I had my scan monday & i had 3 follies on my left ovarie & 5 on my right started on 75 gona f, burseline 0.25 got a scan tomorrow and im really hoping for a good out come as my amh levels are 1.7 at 34yrs and the counsellor told me it was very unlikely to work


----------

